# Shetland x Mini cross critique!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a bad shoulder and neck set. Needs muscle and i believe consequentially his head looks bigger.
Nice depth of girth for his size.
Over at the knee in the front legs. 
Back's a bit long and he is bum high.
Very sharp slope to his croup.
Back legs dont look too bad apart from the feet.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, I've noticed that a lot of miniatures that I've come across (he and my mare Sour included) have considerably steep croups and tend to be butt high. I guess it must be a fairly common fault with them.

Could you remind me what faults tend to cause 'jerkiness' in striding? He's got an aweful trot which is why we never did try to train him for the buggy, and even his walk tends to be a bit jarring, I've noticed. Thankfully the kids find it funny, but its very interesting, especially since I always assumed that the slope of the shoulder had to do with striding.


----------

